# What are 36,000 RCI points worth?



## waldvogelmj

I will soon be getting an RCI membership through my new Wyndham ownership.  I also own a one bedroom in Hawaii and plan to deposit this non-Wyndham week into RCI once the membership is active.  It's not high end, but I think Hawaii has some trading value.  

I spoke with RCI to see which week to pull for the deposit and they told me that any week of this resort that I give them is worth 36,000 RCI points.  Can anyone explain what that means and what 36,000 RCI points is worth?  It doesn't sound like much, but I don't know anything about the value of RCI points.


----------



## rickandcindy23

waldvogelmj said:


> I will soon be getting an RCI membership through my new Wyndham ownership.  I also own a one bedroom in Hawaii and plan to deposit this non-Wyndham week into RCI once the membership is active.  It's not high end, but I think Hawaii has some trading value.
> 
> I spoke with RCI to see which week to pull for the deposit and they told me that any week of this resort that I give them is worth 36,000 RCI points.  Can anyone explain what that means and what 36,000 RCI points is worth?  It doesn't sound like much, but I don't know anything about the value of RCI points.



Whoops, I guess I read this wrong.  I don't understand how you are getting an RCI Points membership to use your week as PFD.  How does that come into play here?

RCI Points should be less than 1 cent per point in MF's, so a week that has 36,000 points should only have fees of $360 or less to be of value as PFD.


----------



## waldvogelmj

I don't understand how he assigned a points value to it either.  I guess I'll just have to find out what I can get after I deposit the week.


----------



## "Roger"

36,000 is the amount assigned to all "Standard" quality units in Hawaii with Points for Deposit.  Just glancing at the charts, it appears to be (without looking at every entry) the highest amount of points for a Standard, one bedroom.  That means that you will be able to trade for any Standard one bedroom unit in the Weeks system and have some points left over.  You will also be able to get some silver crowns and some gold crowns depending upon season and location.

Within the Points system itself, it is a fairly modest amount of points.


----------



## Conan

waldvogelmj said:


> ... what 36,000 RCI points is worth?


 
You can access the complete RCI Points chart here:
http://www.alltimeshare.com/rcipointsregional.pdf

You'll find your allowance on Page 6: 36,000 for a 1-BR standard resort in Hawaii. Points prices are the same in both directions, whether depositing or spending.

To feel like you're getting your money's worth, hopefully your maintenance fees aren't more than $400 to $500, preferably in the lower end of the range, since that's the maintenance you might pay to own a carefully chosen 36,000 point week elsewhere in the U.S.

Edited to add: Wyndham generally gives you an RCI Weeks membership, not an RCI Points membership (unless you buy lots and lots of Wyndham points directly from them). And you'll need an RCI Points membership for this points-for-deposit thing to work.

Edited again to clarify rnrkennedy's point below: It's an extra feature of RCI Points (which can generally be used to book both RCI Points properties and RCI Weeks properties) that if there's available space at an RCI Weeks property (i.e. a property that does not participate in RCI Points) in the final 45 days, the normal RCI Points cost of making the reservation is reduced to a nominal 6,000 to 9,000 points. So 36,000 points per year is enough for at least four 45-day reservations on the Weeks side if you're fortunate enough to find something you can use.


----------



## rnrkennedy

waldvogelmj said:


> Can anyone explain what that means and what 36,000 RCI points is worth?  It doesn't sound like much, but I don't know anything about the value of RCI points.



36,000 points can be worth a lot if you have the flexibility to use the 45-day Instant Exchange option.  For example, we just spent a week at Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay for 6,000 points, and for that reason we can stretch our 40,000 biennial points into 5-6 weeks of unit time.

If you don't know what I mean here, search the forums for the terms "Instant Exchange" and "Last Minute".


----------



## richardm

I assume your Wyndham purchase is a Fairshare Plus Partners ownership that will bundle the Wydham pts with an RCI pts exchange membership.

If not, you will be getting an RCI weeks membership- and points for deposit won't apply. There are, however, a number of leasehold programs that can give you a low cost rci point entry product.


----------



## waldvogelmj

I'm not sure yet what I'm getting.  My Wyndham purchase was a fixed week that had been converted to points.  

What do you mean by a leasehold program?


----------



## gorevs9

waldvogelmj said:


> What do you mean by a leasehold program?



Some states allow a right-to-use timeshare for a short duration (i.e. 3 years).  There is one RCI Points resort in California, which sets up 3 year leases on its units.  Every three years you can renew the lease or walk away.

Depending how many points you want, the price per point is very reasonable and you won't have the headache of trying to sell your TS down the road.


----------



## richardm

You aren't going to be getting a rci points membership, but a weeks membership. Also, make sure the Wyndham account is current on m. fees. For converted ownerships, if the account ever reached more than 3 months in arrears- the points privilege may have been stripped in which case you'll be getting a fixed week ownership.

For the RCI leaseholds, there are a few options. You can generally get a leasehold for about $100. plus m. fees. Send me a private message if you want referrals to agents that sell these.


----------



## Clintshare

RNRkennedy... PBEB is a fabulous resort. What time of year did you get for 6000 points?


----------

